# When did things change ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I know other States have been going down hill for along time . When it comes to hunting opportunity. Now were next :eyeroll:

I got this from MarshMaster at the Fuge

Frank Briggs - 1964
"A sportsman can do much more. His conduct is a critical element in the survival of waterfowl. Because greed, selfishness, and indifference can harm or destroy the best planned program of waterfowl management, a true sportsman respects the regulations as necessary to the preservation of his sport. He puts his responsibilities as a sportsman and conservationist before his demand for hunting seasons, bag limits, and hunting practices"

The older I get - the more stuff likes this seems important ??? I guess I realise the old "don't know what ya got till it's gone" Even tho I can & have more $$$ to persue what I love - I still think where were headed is wrong.

That is why I plan to go to Sask. & spend the biggest amount of the money I have for waterfowling. Those people were so smart to make leasing land illegal - How did we miss that ??? - I suppose many still do it under the table - But it sure seems to keep profiting on the resource from getting too one sided. & letting money become the deciding factor in what has become so important to so many who live up here.

If the Gov says all 8 Regional Reps. voted to support his outdoors programs - How can we make a difference (after all that has been said & done) It's hard to believe were so out of touch ??? :eyeroll:

Are we ???

Would a referal vote support them ???

Is this what it's going to take, or is there a smidgen of hope the normal election process or Lobby group can straighten this out ??? I Don't think it can anymore


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstre ... 66,00.html


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Am I reading that right??? Realeased mallards. God am I naieve. I had no idea duck hunting would ever come to that!! I thought released pheasants were bad enough. Released mallards


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey bud - you are going to SK because that is where the SOBs stage when they first leave the arctic. Lots of birds, lots of young birds.

You are going to the birds - rather than wait for the now 2 week ND passage.

The fact that access/pressure/competition is not an issue *in parts *of SK makes this decision easier.

I would argue that if the SOBs stormed into ND like they did in the 80s - the greater number of birds staggered all across the norther tier counties would provide more opportunity for nearly all that want to hunt them and less problems. Problem is ND has more goose hunters than SOB goose roosts in October.

Good Luck - Have Fun

NoDak the great SOB hunting state has unfortunately become one of memories and/or dreams.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Did you guys read the rest of the article? I am beginning to believe that we are over harvesting ducks. It is hard to imagine in ND because we often see huge clouds of birds but if they are not seeing the birds in the south. Where are they? Everyone says we need more habitat but maybe we need more ducks to fill the habitat we have?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Shooting pen raised mallards is big around Chesapeake Bay. I had never heard of it until I went duck hunting in Md in 1998. The first 2 mallards we shot were banded and I was all excited until the locals I was with explained that they were pen raised birds that had flown away from someone's pen-raised duck roost.

I think they are called Regulated Shooting Areas (RSAs). A group of guys will get some land and then buy a bunch of pen raised mallards and let them go. They dump a bunch of feed in the water to keep the birds there. Well ahead of the season, they band them and snip off the "toe" (or whatever it is called) on the back of the duck's foot. The healed toe is what identifies the bird as a non-migrant (along with the band) and they have a separate limit for the non-migrant birds (I think it was something like 20 a day). We went to look at one after we were done hunting the Bay. The ducks were semi-tame; they didn't spook until we were about 20 yds away. Then they got up and flew about 20 yds. I guess they felt safe in that flooded timber and corn. Not something I could ever see myself doing but it was interesting to see.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can see where these shooting preserves might have a place for pheasants just for a guy to get his dog some work. Heck, I have even done it although I don't know if I would again (it was a freebie). I just can't believe I would still hunt if it came to that for ducks. I guess that would be a bit like "hunting" with a guide. Shooting, not hunting!! If I lived elsewhere I would come to ND and then ***** if they limited non resident licenses!!! :wink:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Is this why you see those clowns in the pictures/videos with 200 bands on their lanyards? I always wondered how they got that many banded birds.


----------

